# FSX unter Win8



## spectrumizer (18. Juni 2013)

Hey!

Gibts hier MS Flight Simulator X Spieler unter euch, die den Sim unter Win8 (Pro x64) betreiben?

Mein System ist i7 2600K @ 3,4 GHz, 8GB RAM, GTX 570, FSX ist auf einer SSD installiert und das Spiel läuft so unglaublich schlecht, wow ...

Ich nutze Win8 seit Ende Dezember 2012 und habe seither noch kein FSX installiert. Letztens aber mal wieder Lust bekommen und es mir wieder (inkl. aller Service Packs) installiert und ich war echt schockiert. Selbst auf minimalen Details habe ich im Cockpit nur ~15-20 FPS und in der Aussenansicht auf dem Flughafen nur ~5-9 FPS. Es ist wirklich unglaublich!  Selbst nach einigen Tweaks der FSX.CFG und Performance-Verbesserungen (Texturen reduzieren, Performance-Settings mit dem FluSiFix, zB AutoGen Trees und Structures reduzieren, ...) ist kaum eine wirkliche Verbesserung spürbar.

Damals, unter Win7 noch, lief das Spiel ziemlich gut. Da konnte ich sogar REX nutzen und hatte ich ziemlich hohe Settings. AutoGen und Scenery fast auf 100% usw. und der Sim lief flüssig mit 40-50 FPS. Nur in manch großen Städten wie New York, Tokio oder so kam er etwas in's stottern, aber sonst lief einwandfrei.

Aber jetzt ... Quasi unspielbar, selbst auf minmalen Settings.

Was ist da los?!


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. Juni 2013)

Hast du es mal im Komp-Mode versucht?

Ansonsten müsste ich es mir mal raussuchen und installieren


----------



## spectrumizer (18. Juni 2013)

Danke für den Tipp. Habs grad mal auf Kompatibilitätsmodus mit Win7 gestellt und mir mal die 3 Teile des Settings Tutorials http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ARVnQYf3plM angeschaut. Es ist zwar jetzt um einiges besser geworden, aber irgendwie immernoch nicht das gleiche, wie damals unter Win7 ...

Berlin Tegel Airport, am Gate mit 'ner B737-800 ... Im Cockpit ~20-30 FPS, Aussenansicht 10-15 FPS. Beim Flug dann richtig hohe FPS, 60-100, es sei denn, es liegt 'ne dicke Wolkendecke vor mir, dann fallen die FPS wieder auf 11-15 ...

Echt strange ... Wie schon gesagt: Damals unter Win7 mit REX und fast allen Settings auf Max hatte ich selbst auf 'nem Flughafen wie FFM relative ordentliche FPS (20-30) und in Berlin immer um die 40-50 FPS.


----------



## bkeleanor (19. Juni 2013)

Hallo

Ich fliege selbst auch mit FSX untern Win8. Ich habe die Einstellungen auf Hoch mit 2 Bildschirmen dran. Läuft soweit alles rund.

Ich hatte nur zuerst das Problem, dass mir das Programm willkürlich abgestürzt ist. Da musste ich aber nur irgend eine dll Datei austauschen.

Ich habe aber nur die Basisversion ohne Add-on.


----------



## spectrumizer (19. Juni 2013)

Was hast du denn für ein System?


----------



## bkeleanor (19. Juni 2013)

puh! kann ich dir sagen wenn ich zuhause bin.
aber grob
i7 3930k (6kern) 3.2ghz -> fixed
8gb ram
gtx580

win 8 64bit


----------



## spectrumizer (19. Juni 2013)

Ok, danke. Die 39er Generation der i7 hat noch 'n bisschen mehr Dampf und FSX ist auch ein sehr CPU-lastiger Sim. Verstehe das trotzdem nicht, dass er unter Win7 besser lief, als jetzt unter Win8. Irgendwas hab ich da sicher übersehen ...


----------



## Shadlight (19. Juni 2013)

Hallo, bei mir läuft der FSX (Traffic,German Airports HD Texturen, Ultimate Terrain und dem Airbus Addon) auf einem i5 3570 und Gtx570 Phantom alles auf hoch in Full HD flüssig. 

Edit: Win 7


----------



## spectrumizer (19. Juni 2013)

Ja, Win 7 ... Das war bei mir auch so. 

Das absurde jetzt ist ja auch, dass die FPS im Sekundentakt beim Flug in der Aussenansicht (Flügel) zwischen 70-80 und 6-9 FPS hin- und herspringen.


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Juni 2013)

Versuch mal die neueste Version von DirectX 9 zu installieren. Das könnte helfen.
http://www.microsoft.com/de-de/download/details.aspx?id=34429


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Januar 2014)

Will den Thread nochmal aus der Senke holen, da mich das Thema nicht in Ruhe gelassen hat und ich bisher auch keinen besseren Sim für mich finden konnte. Microsoft Flight ist zwar nice, aber irgendwo schonwieder zu sehr Spiel und zu wenig Sim. Und X-Plane 10 kommt zwar an das Feeling ran, aber da haben alle Standardflugzeuge irgendwie nur 2D-Cockpit ... Bäh. Und für die guten Maschinen muss man schonwieder Kohle hinblättern.

Jedenfalls ... Hab nochmal ein bisschen rumgesucht und rumprobiert und bin dabei auf das Video gestoßen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-INQdJpm5A

Der Kerl redet zwar extrem viel in dem Video, aber um folgende Kernpunkte ging es: 

1) Frische FSX-Installation
2) FSX SP1 & SP2
3) Nach dem Start -> Settings -> Alles auf Ultra High
4) Und wichtig => Frame Rate auf "Unlimited" UND "DirectX 10 Preview" an.

Hab ich so befolgt und siehe da ... Alles auf Ultra High Settings und FSX flutscht wieder! 

Ich denke die Knackpunkte waren hier: Unlimited Frame Rate und DirectX 10. Weil das hatte ich damals garnicht beachtet und mir den FSX dann so kaputtkonfiguriert, dass er selbst auf Low Settings schlimmer lief als damals unter Win7 auf High Settings.


----------

